# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Scroll does not work in spreadsheet

## nander

When using the scroll wheel on my mouse the worksheet does not move. I've check the unfreeze panes function and it is *not* set to freeze. Filters are turned off as well. Anyone got any ideas?

----------


## Ron Coderre

Which version of Excel are you using?
If you mean that the mouse wheel does not scroll the sheet while building a formula, that is new behavior in Excel 2010 (and maybe Excel 2007, I can't remember).  In prior versions, you could scroll the worksheet with the mouse wheel while building a formula.

----------


## nander

I'm using Excel 2007. When I move the mouse wheel the spreadsheet does not move up and down with the movement of the wheel.

----------


## martindwilson

you can change from scroll  on roll  to zoom in advanced options, do that and see if it zooms  or not
if not it's probably the mouse settings

----------


## Kagesen

Hi mate,

You probably just pressed the "SCROLL LOCK" button to activate it. When you do that then you cannot use your mouse to scroll in Excel. Please check if that solved your query.

----------


## mdgajes

I've used the scroll on my mouse for years. This morning it does not work. I've read forum after forum and either I do not  have the same options or the strategies do not work.  I've gone through control panel but I have very few selections and "universal" or other wheel options are not present.  I've checked the scroll to zoom,  the zooming worked so I know my mouse is fine.  I unchecked the zoom and no scrolling.  :Frown:    this is driving me crazy. I spend about 75% of my day in excel working on large spread sheets/reports.  Are there any other ideas?  Throw them all my way I will try everything until this is fixed!

Solved by right clicking on bottom status menu in Excel and deselecting Scroll Lock. (could not fix by keyboard)

----------


## Braindea

I just installed Office 2007 and had this same thing.  The scroll wheel wouldn't navigate me vertically through a spreadsheet.  I was surprised, since I've used Excel for many years and the mouse wheel always did this.  I'm not interested in zooming.  Hit Help and was directed to this thread.  I'm on Windows 7, and previously had Office 2000 installed. 

I had to go to the Control Panel, Mouse, Wheel, click option button: "Use Microsoft Office 97 Scrolling Emulation Only".    And it now works!

Scroll Lock on the keyboard changes whether arrow keys traverse through the cells or slide the vert / horiz scrollbars of the worksheet window.   The "right click status bar" does bring up a Scroll Lock checkbox - but to the right it says "Yes" or "No" (which is sensitive to the Scroll Lock toggle from the keyboard).  Looks like the checkbox overrides it in some way - but it does not appear to be associated with vertical scrolling with the mouse wheel - at least from what I could tell.    Maybe if my Control Panel mouse setting was the other option "Enable Universal Scrolling" - but I couldn't get that to work.  Had to use that  Office 97 thing.

----------


## shg

Welcome to the forum.

Please take a few minutes to read the forum rules, and then start your own thread.

Thanks.

----------

